# HF Air Filter System any good?



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

has anyone ever used the Harbor Freight Air Filter System?
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91393

three speeds and a remote control sure would be nice but the price
is the best part at $190

i have had good luck with HF stuff in the past so i was curious who
has had an air unit from them and your opinion please?

thanks


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I saw taht too. Filter is way too coarse. I wonder if 1 or .5 micron filters are available for it.

AFter looking at Amazon, it looks like the Jet AFS400 runs the same price... With close to the same specs, and looking at the manual on the HF, it looks like the same remote and control panel... Makes you wonder...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

If you do go with HF, rockler just sent out a free issue of Woodworkers Journal online, or it'd be worth it in the store. There is a 20% off single item coupon in the back. Also, I am sure you know it but there is a HF in Sioux City so you wouldn't have to spend on shipping. I can't advocate the system b/c I don't have one, but if you do go that route this could save you some money.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Consider builing your own?*

Here's a link on a homemade unit:
http://www.twistedknotwoodshop.com/airfilter.htm 
He also uses 5 micron filters. However, I don't like the 1/6 HP motor on the HF unit. It seems too small. I picked up a 3 speed furnce blower for $30.00 from a HVAC company locally. Filters are available from HD.
Curious as to the size of the HF filters, as they may be changed out for 1 micron filters for a Jet if the size is the same. The HVAC company might build you a cabinet for a reasonable price. They have the sheet metal and the benders etc. Like a furnace plenum as far as cost. $60.00 to $80.00. Just a thought. :thumbsup: bill
Here is the BEST link to Jet air filtration units and a great list of woodworking suppliers! Save it to your desktop as an icon! http://woodworking.jettools.com/WhereToBuyOnline.aspx?Part=708620B

There's one for $199.99 *Jet 710612 AFS-400 Benchtop Air*
*Filtration *
http://www.toolzone.com/acatalog/Air_Filtration_Systems.html


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought about building me one. I have a 4 ton blower from my katrina house It was like 1 year old at best so I took it along with the breaker panel and breakers before they demolished it. The breaker panel was perfect for my shop. I'm guessing 4 ton blower is way to big since my shop work area is like 24x20.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

i would think better filters can be bought anywhere, what size micron is a good furnace filter, they come in tons of different sizes and can
be bought at most any store!

here is a link for 20% off coupon at HF, i print up a bunch when i go. and yes ACP im lucky to have an HF so close by, i love that store!
http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa...tml&cust=78028656284&keycode=0000&single=true

im still waiting for anyone with experience with the HF air filter system.

thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

while we are on the subject of HF stuff, has anyone ever used the HF mortising machine? that 20% off coupon would bring it down to around $130, pretty impressive price compared
to the big name brands. but does the old adage pertain here "you get what you pay for"??

im still waiting on anyone else that has used the HF air filter system please to give comments.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

the HF unit measures in at 30'' L x 24'' W x 12'' H and the Jet units size is 20-1/4” X 17" X 10-1/8” so pretty big size difference. the *Jet AFS-10009 *is the same size as the HF filter but its also a hundred bucks more. :-( 
and i seen a few mags that have a 20% off coupon for HF so that would knock the price down to $150 which is pretty damn cheap!

still no one here has tried the HF air filter? 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91393


----------



## lennh (Sep 6, 2009)

*Harbor Freight Air Filter*

Hi
The need for a air filter is for dust in the 0.3 to 3 micron range. the Harbor freight unit is a 5 micron filter both inside and outside. At 5 micron it would clear the air but from a health standpoint this isn't acceptable. You might want to check out the Steel City Model 65105. It's basically the same but with a 1 micron inner filter. The listed price is about $290, the difference is about the cost difference in the quality of the filter. The steel city is basically the same os the Delta 50-875 right down to the filter indicator. Rumor has it that Steel City was started by several of the ex designers from Jet/Delta. 

Hope this helps
Lenn


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Northerner said:


> while we are on the subject of HF stuff, has anyone ever used the HF mortising machine? that 20% off coupon would bring it down to around $130, pretty impressive price compared
> to the big name brands. but does the old adage pertain here "you get what you pay for"??
> 
> im still waiting on anyone else that has used the HF air filter system please to give comments.


Northerner,
There was a post a couple of days ago about a HF mortise machine. I believe it was a used one on Craigs List. The individual tried it out and decided not to buy it.
Tom


----------



## Sawmilllawyer (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry do not know anything about the HF air filter but do have the HF chisel mortiser and purchased it on sale for $99.99 a couple of years ago. Quite frankly could be a bit more substantial, I was initially disappointed by it's percieved lack of performance. That said for me, it's an OK tool, not one I bragg about and one that sees little use.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

Sawmilllawyer said:


> Sorry do not know anything about the HF air filter but do have the HF chisel mortiser and purchased it on sale for $99.99 a couple of years ago. Quite frankly could be a bit more substantial, I was initially disappointed by it's percieved lack of performance. That said for me, it's an OK tool, not one I bragg about and one that sees little use.


thanks for your honesty bud, i appreciate it.

and now back to the air filter, i wouldnt think it could be bad at all?
someone has had to have tried it out?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

c'mon, there has to be a few peeps here that have used the HF unit?

im gonna hit up my store and pull the filters and look it over and if it looks good, i might buy it.
the filters can be replaced with better ones, and if anything happens im sure a bigger motor can
be stuffed into it too?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Northerner said:


> the HF unit measures in at 30'' L x 24'' W x 12'' H and the Jet units size is 20-1/4” X 17" X 10-1/8” so pretty big size difference. the *Jet AFS-10009 *is the same size as the HF filter but its also a hundred bucks more. :-(
> and i seen a few mags that have a 20% off coupon for HF so that would knock the price down to $150 which is pretty damn cheap!
> 
> still no one here has tried the HF air filter?
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=91393


Since that is a new item to HF, I would highly doubt anyone here has it yet... And if they have, they haven't had enough of a chance to put it through the paces yet...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

*just checking back to see if anyone has purchased the Harbor Freight air filter yet??*


----------



## Apple Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2009)

*HF air cleaner*

By the time you purchase new filters, the 1/6 hp motor will be working extra hard. then you upgrade to to a higher hp motor, how much are you really saving? What is your time worth to do the conversions? It might be just as well to purchase the Steel City suggested and save alot of looking and chasing to get the "upgrade" parts.


----------

